# Gan 12



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 24, 2021)

is it just me or is it a bit weird it's supposed to come out tomorrow (two new Gan 12's,the Maglev and the Leap)... and there's really no promotion on them? There's a couple videos on YouTube but where are the promotions? The pre-orders from The Cubicle?

idk man, .. I'm not conspiracy theory guy but it seems a lot like Gan saw MoYu drop a Maglev RS3M out of nowhere and just jumped in going, "YEAH US TOO WE ALSO HAVE THAT!!"

I've seen one promotional image for Gan 12 and it's a photoshop ad. That's it. The videos I've seen for all I know they're just a Gan Duo (I admit I didn't watch the whole video I saw of someone using what they said was a 12)

And there's the one Chinese video translated that shows the larger core magnets.

Just seems sketchy and weird. The Gan 11 had lots of promotion and pre-order sales on The Cubicle and SpeedCubeShop,.. but here we have the Gan 12 supposed to come out tomorrow and it's just crickets?









It really feels like they're just rushing to get _something _out there because MoYu dropped the Maglev and the WRM2021 (which are both nice)...then the Tornado V2 _seems to be_ getting popular.

I saw Max Park using a WRM2021 on youtube...

I suspect Gan is just rushing to get their name back out there and not be overshadowed by competition. I mean the photoshop ad could be done in an afternoon,.. and the video doesn't exactly seem polished either.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 24, 2021)

I don't know. Maybe GAN wants to introduce the cube, hope it gets popular like the Tornado V2M, and then release more variants later. But I really don't know why they haven't dropped the promotions yet. As you said:


Kaiju_cube said:


> It really feels like they're just rushing to get _something _out there because MoYu dropped the Maglev and the WRM2021 (which are both nice)...then the Tornado V2 _seems to be_ getting popular.


Yeah. Most likely. I mean, it'll release tomorrow in India, although I'm not sure when it'll get in stock in Cubelelo. I assume the product may feel rushed, because I think it was supposed to come out at a later date, but since MoYu dropped their idea of a Maglev firrst, GAN didn't want to get overshadowed and bring out their version, in order to divert people's attention from the RS3M 2021 to the GAN 12. But, if they really wanted to do that, they should've started advertising in August, so as to gain the attention. But it failed. Still, it's a GAN cube, but what's the difference? Just better core magnets, and an experimental tensioning system for the low price of $75 (maybe, not sure)? I dunno. Seems like the RS3M is the way to go here. But who knows, maybe the GAN's tensioning system might just be better.


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm not conspiracy theory guy but it seems a lot like Gan saw MoYu drop a Maglev RS3M out of nowhere and just jumped in going, "YEAH US TOO WE ALSO HAVE THAT!!"



I don't know what happened but say gan could have a new cube with this maglev system ready but didn't plan too release it before the M11 sales slow down. 

But given the competition actions they decide to rush the release. 

That doesn't sound like anything fishy nor conspiracy worth.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 24, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> I don't know what happened but say gan could have a new cube with this maglev system ready but didn't plan too release it before the M11 sales slow down.
> 
> But given the competition actions they decide to rush the release.
> 
> That doesn't sound like anything fishy nor conspiracy worth.


Maybe, but still, it's possible that the performance may be affected by this rushed release.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 25, 2021)

THIS IS NOT A DRILL





GAN12-GANCUBE SHOP


The brand new flagship from GANCUBE in 2021! GAN 12 Maglev!



shop.gancube.com


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 25, 2021)

$78.

Hahahahaha, .. No


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

That's a lot of engineering in that $78 cube and it also has a lot of magnets (76, I think), as well as UV. So, it is better value than the 11 M Pro UV. The ultimate question is still how much actual improvement (or owner satisfaction) you can get out of all the advanced features.

Based on the latest info, the UI (smart version) will be able to swap core with the Leap. So, the Leap appears to be the one intended for competitions and it's the more flexible version of the two un-smart versions, i.e. it can use the smart core for ease of data recording and analyses, but change its pieces for competitions.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> THIS IS NOT A DRILL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was unexpectedly released. Extremely unlikely for GAN...


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> That's a lot of engineering in that $78 cube and also a lot of magnets (76, I think), as well as UV. So, it is better value than the 11 M Pro UV. The ultimate question is still how much actual improvement you can get out of all the advanced features.


Looking forward to Jperms review. Like if he makes one.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 25, 2021)

Of course it expensive, it has both attraction and repulsion...



And its got all that stored energy. I'm thinking of charging my tesla with it.



PLUS!!! ITS FILLED WITH FICTIONAL STUFF!!!


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 25, 2021)

$78? That's a 13 dollar increase from last year. That means in 2023, GAN cubes will exceed $100! No. Just no. Why? Just why? Why can't we just get a core swap between the RS3M and the WRM 2021 and get the same things? Why do we have to pay $78 for this? Why are its flagships going up in price, while other flagships are going down? That makes it appeal to less people, doesn't it? Why do we, the consumers, pay $78, for a cube, with two repelling magnets, superlight pieces and core magnets, when we can compromise on most of these things and make the maglev system ourselves, and make the core magnets ourself. This is getting ridiculous now. If GAN would just make a core swap, there would be literally no difference between this and the 11M pro, besides the weight.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> $78? That's a 13 dollar increase from last year. That means in 2023, GAN cubes will exceed $100! No. Just no. Why? Just why? Why can't we just get a core swap between the RS3M and the WRM 2021 and get the same things? Why do we have to pay $78 for this? Why are its flagships going up in price, while other flagships are going down? That makes it appeal to less people, doesn't it? Why do we, the consumers, pay $78, for a cube, with two repelling magnets, superlight pieces and core magnets, when we can compromise on most of these things and make the maglev system ourselves, and make the core magnets ourself. This is getting ridiculous now. If GAN would just make a core swap, there would be literally no difference between this and the 11M pro, besides the weight.


After the first round of sales, there may be after a few months after Christmas, I hope, a Lite version, like a GAN 12 Duo (?), without the UV, and the extra core magnets, selling for $59.90. Pure speculation. 

Has anyone ordered from this Gancube shop? Please share your experience and any problems, besides the delayed shipping time.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> After the first round of sales, there may be after a few months after Christmas, I hope, a Lite version, like a GAN 12 Duo (?), without the UV, and the extra core magnets, selling for $59.90. Pure speculation.
> 
> Has anyone ordered from this Gancube shop? Please share your experience and any problems, besides the delayed shipping time.


 
Shipping from Gan puzzle to the u.s is $17 for most orders and takes about 3 weeks.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 25, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> $78? That's a 13 dollar increase from last year. That means in 2023, GAN cubes will exceed $100! No. Just no. Why? Just why? Why can't we just get a core swap between the RS3M and the WRM 2021 and get the same things? Why do we have to pay $78 for this? Why are its flagships going up in price, while other flagships are going down? That makes it appeal to less people, doesn't it? Why do we, the consumers, pay $78, for a cube, with two repelling magnets, superlight pieces and core magnets, when we can compromise on most of these things and make the maglev system ourselves, and make the core magnets ourselves. This is getting ridiculous now. If GAN would just make a core swap, there would be literally no difference between this and the 11M pro, besides the weight.


Shush now. Just wait until we have a bunch a video's and these less experienced 11-13 year old American kids get their parents to buy them one then overhype it just because they see "Professionals" use it. Remember the GAN XS was considered really pricey? Now it's almost cheap compared to these newer ones. They should really take a look at Qiyi who started out with the $20 Valk and progressed to a $45 Valk Elite m and then went back down to a $25 phenomenal flagship. Or Moyu which released cubes more consistent in feel then Qiyi's but still, they brought the price down. Now w have GAN who's going to to pull the 11 move and rerelease there cubes with minimal difference. And don't tell me I'm wrong. 
I'm pretty sure that means more 12's

__


"Miracle" seems like a poor choice of words. WOAJ! It turns fast. What a MIRACLE!
____

I do like the Marvel theme though,


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

A big question for me is how much use of maglev changes the turning feel. From video I have seen, due to the lack of friction and also the force from adjacent magnets, pushing as well as pulling, the top layer can bounce back if pushed up to 30 degrees and then let go. And then after exceeding a certain angle, that layer will just snap smartly to the next position. This is exactly what I was talking about in another thread (about a spring loaded way of turning). This characteristic can be good as well as bad, depending on the setting and habits. It could mean some potential loss of control as a result of the exaggerated magnetic action, but it could also mean a new way of turning using less force (shorter quick flicks) and automatic perfect alignment (avoiding lockups or reliance on the need for a cube to have superior corner cutting quality). My guess is that it would be somewhat similar to when electronic keyboards replaced manual keys on an old typewriter, the kind that you had to push the keys all the way towards the ribbon and do so evenly on all keys to be able to type decent quality prints. If so, it could be much faster speeds, once the fingers learn to make use of this kind of cubes, but it would not feel the same and may even cause some problems if the settings are excessive. With keyboards, the early models were soon improved with keys with more travel and more analogue feeling. So, this is something to watch out for, and it would be interesting to see if indeed there is anything to worry about, when reviews are here.



https://i0.hdslb.com/bfs/article/afc14b3eda76024f5eda10c04d9fd0bafc3e0a0f.gif



Above gif is from an article found on Bilibili.com


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 25, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Shush now. Just wait until we have a bunch a video's and these less experienced 11-13 year old American kids get there parents to buy them one then overhype it just because they see "Professionals" use it.


Dang, I'm pretty sure us Indian cubers who are in middle school won't even have the guts to speak about this cube in front of our parents, otherwise the entire neighbourhood will hear the yelling. (No seriously, 6000 rupees is a LOT. For that price, you can get a useable phone here).
5,757.23 rupees is the approximate price, although I expect Cubelelo will bump it up to around 6500 because of shipping costs from the manufacturer to India. Even I had the same principle back then, buy a GAN cube because GAN good, other cube bad.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

I feel like GAN cube release are going down in quality, originality and performance a lot. Compared to other brands they usually aren't the best you can get for the price. (Like my friends GAN I used for about 1 hour)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 25, 2021)

boycott gan


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 25, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> boycott gan



I think it's a matter of choice. We like great products at nice prices and it's great we can choose products like the Tornado V2, WRM 2021 and RSM 2020. We should support them. However, we also need innovation and continual improvement, and up to a point, support bold products made with sophisticated new designs. We all have different budgets. I'm fine if others are willing to pay for products that offer unique designs and features. For example, it costs extra money to make cubes with additional core magnets that can be replaced and still have light weight. Top end products always means diminished returns, less sales and risks in cost recovery for the manufacturers. It's good to have them. Worthwhile features will flow down to more affordable mass produced products in time. What I do not like is even higher prices due to fancy display boxes, fancy stands, bags... I would rather see money spent where it matters, eg in an easier to use adjustment tool than, for example, the tiny, cheap and fiddly 2-part tool for this Gan 12. It would be better if could have a proper handle. The much cheaper Tornado V2 has it.


----------



## qwr (Sep 26, 2021)

I like my GAN 356 M and X and I think their prices are still within reason for the unique feel and adjustment features


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I feel like GAN cube release are going down in quality, originality and performance a lot. Compared to other brands they usually aren't the best you can get for the price. (Like my friends GAN I used for about 1 hour)


You might have something there. From the video I have seen, there is a concern with corner cutting in this cube. 

It seems there is some active weight reduction going on in the cube pieces to make up for the added weight in Gan 12's magnets. The Leap does not have Maglev magnets, but it is still lighter than the Gan 11 M Pro (61g vs 63g). The Maglev version at 66g is only 3g heavier than the Gan 11 M Pro. The Moyu RS3M 2021 Maglev shows that 7g was added from such a change to maglev, when everything else is unchanged. The "wings" of the pieces of Gan 12 have changed and are now slimmer. The plastic casing of the pieces seems thinner to me. When viewed at some angles, a faint shadow can be seen on the centre cap, esp the red one in the review videos. Could that be due to the thinner cap and the effect of the dark blue tension dial inside showing through? Whether that is actually true or whether it makes the cube flimsier are still not known at this time. Remember that all the reviews so far are on pre-production models and they don't seem to have the UV coating, which should help to cover up any cosmetic imperfections as well as strengthen the pieces. I am confident Gan would not release any product with obvious quality issues.

Speaking of weight, I think there is likely another change that could affect turning, and this is clearly shown in the Gancube pictures. The corner pieces now have magnet rods that are longer than previously in the Gan 11, while the core magnets rods on the core are shorter. This means the corner pieces are now heavier and their centre of gravity are closer to the core, the effect of which on rotational force and smoothness (evenness) is not clear though.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of people rip on this cube and discredit it, as well as Gan as a company. Let's talk about that.

First, a lot of people are overlooking the fact that they have realigned the magnets to have a 30 degree range for the corner edge attraction, like on the 251 Leap 2x2. It helps with accuracy and fluidity of turning as a result, at least in my experience. I'll have to get the cube and test this to find out how much of a difference it makes first hand, but I think it will help with turning fluidity which is a good thing to have due to maglev. 

Next, let's talk about maglev cubes. I bought the RS3M with maglev to swap the maglev hardware into my CH corner-core magenetized WRM21 to test how much of a difference it makes. It's a bit subtle, especially if you haven't tried many cubes, but I noticed that it made the cube noticeably smoother and faster, especially at loose tensions. I quite like this effect personally. Is this a huge deal? No. It mostly is just another type of feeling you can get from a cube. However, because of how easy it makes turning, I can see this being beneficial for longer solving sessions and for more complicated fingertricks as moves become easier to do in trickier situations. Some might say it's not worth it for those extra situations, but again this is called a "Pro" cube, and that is something pros will notice. Small improvements are still improvements. As far as weight goes, I'm personally someone who really likes light-weight, easy to turn cubes, and I still don't think the weight difference matters all that much. Because the extra weight is in the center pieces, it doesn't add any weighting to the turns.

Cubes and cube companies are becoming increasingly like smartphones and the smartphone market. Pretty much all modern phones are good enough, just like most modern cubes are good enough. However, there's room for higher end products to exist in both markets. Gan has established itself as a high-end, essentially luxury cube brand. They are going to maintain high prices for that very reason. Plus they do still innovate, whether people will admit it or not. For example, the maglev RS3M brought maglev to mass production, but it's really just slapping two disc magnets into the core and calling it a day, while the Gan appears to be using some plastic casings that looks like it will be much more precise to adjust. Most people don't bemoan luxury cars existing even though there's no way they would buy a million dollar car. Similarly, there's no reason to complain that high-end cubes are expensive either.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 26, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I'm seeing a lot of people rip on this cube and discredit it, as well as Gan as a company.


Yes, because we think GAN is trying to make the same cube, except with longer core-corner magnets, maglev and pieces. I don't see the benefit of this. Stronger repulsion? Why, better stability? Don't we get that without core-corner magnets? (only pros would notice!)


OreKehStrah said:


> Next, let's talk about maglev cubes. I bought the RS3M with maglev to swap the maglev hardware into my CH corner-core magenetized WRM21 to test how much of a difference it makes. It's a bit subtle, especially if you haven't tried many cubes, but I noticed that it made the cube noticeably smoother and faster, especially at loose tensions. I quite like this effect personally. Is this a huge deal? No. It mostly is just another type of feeling you can get from a cube. However, because of how easy it makes turning, I can see this being beneficial for longer solving sessions and for more complicated fingertricks as moves become easier to do in trickier situations. Some might say it's not worth it for those extra situations, but again this is called a "Pro" cube, and that is something pros will notice. Small improvements are still improvements. As far as weight goes, I'm personally someone who really likes light-weight, easy to turn cubes, and I still don't think the weight difference matters all that much. Because the extra weight is in the center pieces, it doesn't add any weighting to the turns.


Yes. Both the RS3M and the WRM 2021 have the same type of core. Won't you think it would just be easier if every company comes out with a maglev core replacement for their cubes? Since the 12 and 11 are so similar, won't you think that simply taking the core out of the 12, and putting it in the 11 be better (provided they have the same type of core)? I don't hate the maglev system, no, not at all. I agree that its good, but the thing is, 40 + 14 = $54. You get adjustable magnets, the maglev system, and the corner core magnets for 54 dollars. It follows the same pattern, but it cuts costs by 24 dollars. 24. A very significant decrease, but keeping the same features that the GAN 12 has. It also has a spring compression system, but why? Extra stability? Isn't maglev enough? Or is it a backup plan for them if maglev fails?


OreKehStrah said:


> Cubes and cube companies are becoming increasingly like smartphones and the smartphone market. Pretty much all modern phones are good enough, just like most modern cubes are good enough. However, there's room for higher end products to exist in both markets. Gan has established itself as a high-end, essentially luxury cube brand. They are going to maintain high prices for that very reason. Plus they do still innovate, whether people will admit it or not. For example, the maglev RS3M brought maglev to mass production, but it's really just slapping two disc magnets into the core and calling it a day, while the Gan appears to be using some plastic casings that looks like it will be much more precise to adjust. Most people don't bemoan luxury cars existing even though there's no way they would buy a million dollar car. Similarly, there's no reason to complain that high-end cubes are expensive either.


I'm going to highlight this part: The maglev RS3M brought maglev to mass production, but it's really just slapping two disc magnets into the core and calling it a day Is it, though? Does it have multiple settings? Yes. Does it have only one setting? No. Is it slapping to disc magnets to the core? 
Yes. Is the RS3M cheap? Yes. Imagine the early days of the magnet. Very expensive, but once the Z magnetic came out, everyone wanted one. Now they're dirt cheap. What if this was the case with maglev? GAN came with Maglev first. No one wanted it because of the ridiculous price, except "pros" and 11 year old rich cubers who asked their parents. The RS3M 2021 came out. Everyone got it. Its cheap, and it does almost all the things that the Gan 12 does (except adjm, and core-corner magnets.) Then, another cube came out. It had everything, including adjm and core-corner and maglev, but for $35 dollars. 35 dollars against 78? It's a no brainer. Basically, cube companies take ideas from other cube companies and put their own spin on it. Is it a coincidence that the promotions for the GAN 12 started immediately after the RS3M 2021 was announced? Who knows? MoYu still has the patent, but they even released a statement about GAN, albeit not referencing them directly. Why? Because MoYu came out with it first (Not really, because Chris Tran first introduced the idea of the maglev, but MoYu got the patent.).


----------



## qwr (Sep 26, 2021)

oh yeah don't we have a GAN debate thread


----------



## kubesolver (Sep 26, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Basically, cube companies take ideas from other cube companies and put their own spin on it. Is it a coincidence that the promotions for the GAN 12 started immediately after the RS3M 2021 was announced?


It's interesting how you can draw different conclusions from the same data. Of course it's not a coincidence but that doesn't look like taking other's idea at all. 

Gan releasing unpolished info the day after moyu is basically a message "we are working on the same idea independently"


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 26, 2021)

Until the cube is available, we are all just speculating based on the specs, marketing material and early reviews, which are most likely based on pre-production samples and comments of early reviewers who may have different viewpoints from ours.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

Gan gan gann, so many brands. Can't keep track of so many cube names my lads.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 26, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> However, there's room for higher end products to exist in both markets. Gan has established itself as a high-end, essentially luxury cube brand. They are going to maintain high prices for that very reason. Most people don't bemoan luxury cars existing even though there's no way they would buy a million dollar car. Similarly, there's no reason to complain that high-end cubes are expensive either.



I own like 20 Gan cubes I have no problem with most Gan prices and am lucky enough to get pretty much whatever cubes I want.

$80. for a Maglev Gan 12 is still ridiculous.


----------



## Cubix21 (Sep 26, 2021)

ruihang xu & Matty Hiroto Inaba made a video testing it out I think Feliks & max may also try it and make a video


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cubix21 said:


> ruihang xu & Matty Hiroto Inaba made a video testing it out I think Feliks & max may also try it and make a video


Feliks came out of hibernation and di some Twitch streams showing the GAN 12. He even got a sub-5 average on it! I don't know about Max but I find it funny that the only event Max mains a GAN is OH.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 26, 2021)

I really really like the gan feel but the price and marketing are kinda ridicules.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 27, 2021)

pre-order at SCS, scheduled to ship this week: 









GAN 12 M 3x3


GAN 12 M 3x3 is here to refine the way that you speed solve. With two different versions to choose from (Leap or MagLev), the GAN 12 includes lots of new features.




speedcubeshop.com





$78. for the Maglev

I'd really like to try it but I think I'll wait for a good sale, lol


----------



## qwr (Sep 28, 2021)

TC takes a minor shot at GAN






Cameron at SCS kinda justifies the price but not really


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m curious if the prices of the 11 series are going to go down. The 11 Pro is already cheaper than the 12 Leap, but only by a couple bucks. I would definitely consider buying an 11 if the price goes down a bit. (Also, will the prices of the X and the XS go down?)


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am thinking I will skip the 12 until they release a limited edition internal color, or at least a black internal version


----------



## DavyP (Sep 28, 2021)

The prices of the new Gan cubes are only a few dollars/euro/gbp more than the previous cubes. I think because cubing is popular among a mainly younger demographic then price is an issue. But as a hobby it is easy to get into and if the top end cube is 80 dollars then thats a pittance compared to other hobbies. For a cost of a meal out or a night on the beers at a football match you could spend more than the cost of the cubing hobbies premium item it kind of puts it into perspective. There is a wide range of cubes to choose from and really the difference between performance in the budget to more expensive cubes is not really that wide. It’s just you get that little bit extra if you pay a little bit more.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> TC takes a minor shot at GAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped watching the scs videos, they are now just a waste of time


In other news, the GAN i3 came out, at a lower price than we thought.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes I was pleasantly surprised. still expensive though.


----------



## qwr (Sep 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I stopped watching the scs videos, they are now just a waste of time


I might have to agree with you here. I feel like each video I barely learn anything.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 29, 2021)

I put in a pre-order for themaglevedition today (Ouch on the wallet for sure). I'll be sure to test it out and see how Gans implementation compares. I'd also be glad to compare it to other cubes people are interested in seeing compared.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 29, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I put in a pre-order for themaglevedition today (Ouch on the wallet for sure). I'll be sure to test it out and see how Gans implementation compares. I'd also be glad to compare it to other cubes people are interested in seeing compared.


I look forward to your review, especially because when Black Friday comes around, I will most likely buy my first Gan cube (if my progression justifies an upgrade).


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm sure I'll buy it but I want it on sale. $80.+ (if including tax) just seems nuts to me for a 3x3.

I've paid like $65. for a Gan cube but $80. just seems like way too much for a 3x3 cube.

I know I've seen people online going, _"But Maglev!"_ ... and....yeah.. no,... Moyu is selling a Maglev cube for $13. I don't believe it needs to cost anywhere near $80. Magnets are not expensive luxury items. 

imo Gan is really pushing the prices up consistently because they're hunting for the breaking point. They'll charge $100. if they think people will pay it. The only way Gan will lower prices is if people stop buying them. If everyone pays $80. for a cube the next cube will be $85.


----------



## Scriv58 (Sep 29, 2021)

Welcome to the world of the real


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 29, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I'm sure I'll buy it but I want it on sale. $80.+ (if including tax) just seems nuts to me for a 3x3.
> 
> I've paid like $65. for a Gan cube but $80. just seems like way too much for a 3x3 cube.
> 
> ...


I agree. People give Gan a lot of hate for their high prices, and praise other companies for releasing much cheaper puzzles with increasing amounts of extra features. They seem to forget that those companies aren't pricing lower because they want to be nice, but because they can't charge the exorbitant prices Gan does. Part of that though is of course reaching more market segments, but it's also still a relevant reason. Every other cube company would love to be in Gan's spot and would charge higher prices if they knew that they could.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 29, 2021)

I think they need to make their monster go puzzles a bit better and cheaper.


----------



## SlowerCuber (Oct 4, 2021)

I've tried some solves from my cubing friend's 12 (maglev version). It's disappointing. 

During a move, the feel is light at the start but some strange friction quickly kicks in (like rubbing glass or something). So you feel light and stuck and the same time. The problem is the cube has been broken in around 300 solves least, with different kinds of lubing setup (including no-lubing)

I don't know if this is due to improper setup or just a single case with production flaws, but I don't want to gamble and will just wait a bit before more people have tested and shared their thoughts -- especially not from those fast cubers since they can solve fast with ANY cube.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 4, 2021)

SlowerCuber said:


> I've tried some solves from my cubing friend's 12 (maglev version). It's disappointing.
> 
> During a move, the feel is light at the start but some strange friction quickly kicks in (like rubbing glass or something). So you feel light and stuck and the same time. The problem is the cube has been broken in around 300 solves least, with different kinds of lubing setup (including no-lubing)
> 
> I don't know if this is due to improper setup or just a single case with production flaws, but I don't want to gamble and will just wait a bit before more people have tested and shared their thoughts -- especially not from those fast cubers since they can solve fast with ANY cube.


Certainly not taking the plunge personally for such an expensive cube before reviews lol.
The tengyun v2 I bought was definitely overhyped, though it was still decent


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 4, 2021)

Many reviewers have mentioned the different feeling in turning.


----------



## DavyP (Oct 5, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Many reviewers have mentioned the different feeling in turning.


I’ve only seen a couple of Gan 12 reviews so far if its not too much trouble could you put up some links to the reviews you have seen about the turning etc.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Oct 5, 2021)

DavyP said:


> I’ve only seen a couple of Gan 12 reviews so far if its not too much trouble could you put up some links to the reviews you have seen about the turning etc.


You can find more reviews if you search in Asian sites, esp Chinese ones. There are at least 3 dozen reviews, not open box video, if you search with "Gan 12" on bilibili.com. You may have to use VPN if you are in US. They are however in Chinese. Doesn't everyone understand Chinese? 

Here's a Youtube one in English about that feeling starting from about 7:04 into the video. 





It seems to be something you have to get used to, the new feeling of auto-alignment when the layer being turned just springs to the next position.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> It seems to be something you have to get used to, the new feeling of auto-alignment when the layer being turned just springs to the next position.



Imo that's a huge turn off. I like to be control of every turn and having the cube do it for doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Doesn't everyone understand Chinese?


Hope you can read Chinese... OK I had to do that. Wonder if maybe one day there would be a maglev AI cube. Probably not as magnets tend to destroy electrical equipment.


----------



## Fast Tim (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh no Gan 12 is really too expensive, moyu and qiyi gonna have advantages of being at reasonable prices, with great quality although not being in the god level


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 9, 2021)

The WRM 2021 turned out to be really good (it was a sleeper), I expect the maglev version will be good too.

I've spent more than $30. on a 3x3 but more and more I think that's the ceiling. You can get fantastic cubes for $30. or less. So if you pay more than that it's because you want to, ... and it'll be a Gan. Lol


----------



## DavyP (Oct 9, 2021)

Postman came today and delivered the Gan12 maglev and and Gan 12 M leap plus a bright orange bag of goodies, no idea what’s in it but that was my parcel. I’ve had a few beverages that could cloud my judgement but I’ll give my view on the goodies tomorrow. It’s going to have to be good to beat the feel of my Gan 11 soft feel. Anyway it cost me a few dollars/pounds/euros so they bettter be good


----------

